# Very weird periods?????



## Suzyjody (Jan 3, 2012)

I am thirty years old and for the last three or four years I Have had a sudden change in my periods. My period cycle used to be roughly thirty days with six days actually being on my period, now  however they are 28 days but I am on my period for two weeks and then off for two weeks, so I am actually on my period for half my life at the moment!! however it is very light at the start and end of the period. I have seen a specialist and they said I am fine and  my hormones just altered my periods. however I didn't ask about fertility when I was there three years ago and now I am worried. Am I likely to ovulate when I am actually still on my period or is that not possible? Obviously I am worried there is only a short window of time when I am mot on my period, will this effect chances of getting pregnant. We want to strait trying when we get married in august but I am now already very worried about this. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Suzy
Your gp should be able to do simple blood tests to check that you're ovulating - but it is a worry when your cycles go haywire.

If your gp confirms that you are ovulating correctly, you could invest in an ovulation testing machine 0 I bought a clearblue digital monitor from Boots and it was soo simple to use.... but I would steer clear of the cheap ovulation test skicks that are advertised on the internet.... they're worse than useless and just add to stress of babymaking.

Hope this helps.

Keep us posted.... what an exciting year in prospect for you.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Suzyjody (Jan 3, 2012)

Very sorry about my typos, my iPad seems to think it knows best and corrects me all the time!!, thanks for reply, I am such a worrier, do you think I should go to doc again even though not trying yet? I have researched into luteal phase defect and now think I have this as there is such a small window of time between end of period and start of another one. Any advice please is much appreciated, feel I ahem no one to talk about this to as I feel silly as we aren't even trying yet!!(although I would like to , future hubby wants to wait until we are married!)


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Well Suzy - you've always got friends to talk to here.... my advice for what it's worth.

Don't worry about ovulation just yet, you'll have enough to cope with as the wedding draws nearer, enjoy the excitement of preparing for your wedding, and if hubby to be doesn't want to try for a family before the big day, you could always get your ovulation checked with the gp beforehand and enjoy your honeymoon so to speak.

Don't worry about your ovulation hun, you could be worrying yourself needlessly, alternatively, go and see your gp now and discuss your worries about your cycles and ask for him/her to check your ovulation, as you will want to start a family soon - at least that way, that'll be one less thing to cross off your to do list - you wouldn't believe the planning and stress of your big day.

Hope this helps hun
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

